# niskassa



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I was reading a newspaper and found this word "niskassa" as in:

"Tämä yritys on elämäntapa. Tässä on sadan vuoden paina niskassa." -- NN, neljännen polven leivolainen

What does "niskassa" mean here? The company has been around continuously for 100 years?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

""Tämä yritys on elämäntapa. Tässä on sadan vuoden pain*e* niskassa."

I can feel the pressures of a hundred years of traditions.


----------



## Gavril

Hi EVOO,

I think that _Tässä on sadan vuoden paina niskassa _means, _This is 100 years of weight on my back. 

_In other words, the person feels pressure to live up to the long tradition of the bakery.

By the way, are you sure that the person said "sadan vuoden *paina*"? I know that there's a noun called _pain*o* _"weight", but I don't recall seeing _paina_ before, except as a form of the verb _painaa_.

EDIT: GOM beat me to it!


----------



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

Indeed the person said paine instead of paina. My bad.


----------

